# PCB Fuente de alimentacion dual variable 0 a +-30v 1a



## enecumene (Abr 20, 2007)

Aqui les dejo los archivos PCB de una fuente de alimentacion dual variable de 0 a +-30v a 1A. quisiera que alguien me ayudara a ver si se puede modificar esta fuente a +-25v a +-50v a 3A..lo consegui de tanto buscar en la web, espero les sirvan.


----------



## jona (Abr 21, 2007)

hola compañero...
por empezar los reguladores lm 317 solo tienen una tension maxima de trabajo de 37v.
por lo q tendras q conseguirte los lm317 hkv,osea los los reguladores en su version de alta tension.
y para poder ampliar la salida de corriente.primero un transformador q entrege 3 amp reales, y colocar los reguladores en paralelo,como yo he hecho y funciono muy bien,pero para otra fuente de 1.2 a 30v por 4 amp.
 o si no colocar un transistor de paso,q tambien funciona muy bien,pero q no se banca muchos los cortocircuitos.mientras q los reguladores en paralelo si.
aunque tratandose de tan alta tension para los reguladores,es mejor evitar cortocircuitos.
ahora para q te regule desde 25 +- hasta 50v,tendras q jugar con los valores de las resistencias,pero no se si es posilble.
deberias decirnos para q lo vas a utilizar.
saludos y comenta.


----------



## eslansys (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola, 
como se podría construir la fuente de alimentación para que la regulación por los potenciómetros sea equidistante; es decir, si elevo el voltaje (a través de potenciómetro) en positivo, baje el voltaje en la misma proporción la parte negativa. ¿Se puede hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

eslansys dijo:


> Hola,
> como se podría construir la fuente de alimentación para que la regulación por los potenciómetros sea equidistante; es decir, si elevo el voltaje (a través de potenciómetro) en positivo, baje el voltaje en la misma proporción la parte negativa. ¿Se puede hacer?


La forma fácil con un potenciómetro doble, una rama del potenciómetro controla la salida positiva y la otra la negativa, ambas ramas del potenciómetro las conectas en forma simétrica una respecto a la otra. De esta manera cuando aumenta una tensión, disminuye la otra.
La forma complicada es mediante un par de operacionales que detecten una salida y corrijan, pero invertida la otra.


----------



## eserock (Ene 18, 2010)

Esa fuente si funciona, hasta la venden en forma comercial, pero no es muy estable en circuitos que demandan mas de  1 ampere, y consumiendo corriente constante si eleva mucho la tenperatura de los  disipadores, incluso  se  de alguien que para obtener mas voltaje  simplemente tomo el positivo de la fuente positiva y el negativo de la fuente negativa y llego a mas de 50 volts eso si no puedo nunca obtener mas de  1 ampere de corriente


----------



## eslansys (Ene 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La forma fácil con un potenciómetro doble, una rama del potenciómetro controla la salida positiva y la otra la negativa, ambas ramas del potenciómetro las conectas en forma simétrica una respecto a la otra. De esta manera cuando aumenta una tensión, disminuye la otra.
> La forma complicada es mediante un par de operacionales que detecten una salida y corrijan, pero invertida la otra.



muchas gracias, 

muy buena idea!!!!!
*y sencilla*... ya estaba yo pensando en cosas raras y complicadas, jejeje


----------



## ASDRUBAL2 (Nov 18, 2010)

buenas tardes espero esten bien, me llamo asdrúbal y tengo tiempo siguiendo sus comentarios sobre como hacer las cosas por los posibles errores que se pueden cometer, yo soy nuevo en este mundo de la elctronica me gustaria que me ayudaran para no cometer una burrada.. mis preguntas  son las siguentes: 
1)será que puedo colocar en vez del transformador de 48v 2Amp que muestra el esquema de la fuente regulable PCB Fuente de alimentacion dual variable 0 a +-30v 1amp, uno de 15v-15v 2Amp que seria lo mismo que decir 30v 2Amp si no me equivoco pues es con toma central y obtener los mismos 30v 2Amp?
2) en dado caso de no conseguir el LM337 cual seria un sustituto? 
3) los condesadores que muestra el esquema son 4 de 4700microfaradio/ 50v y 4 pequeños que parecen los lentejitas los cuales no se de que valor son, que valor les debo colocar a esos cuatro ultimos?
4) para que son las dos ranuritas que indican +vin y -vin y la que tiene la J con el simbolo de tierra? esas son mis preguntas. espero sus respuestas gracias de ante mano..

Disculpen quiero decir obtener los msmos 0v a +-30v 1amp


----------



## madness19 (Nov 19, 2010)

ASDRUBAL2 dijo:


> buenas tardes espero esten bien, me llamo asdrúbal y tengo tiempo siguiendo sus comentarios sobre como hacer las cosas por los posibles errores que se pueden cometer, yo soy nuevo en este mundo de la elctronica me gustaria que me ayudaran para no cometer una burrada.. mis preguntas  son las siguentes:
> 1)será que puedo colocar en vez del transformador de 48v 2Amp que muestra el esquema de la fuente regulable PCB Fuente de alimentacion dual variable 0 a +-30v 1amp, uno de 15v-15v 2Amp que seria lo mismo que decir 30v 2Amp si no me equivoco pues es con toma central y obtener los mismos 30v 2Amp?
> 2) en dado caso de no conseguir el LM337 cual seria un sustituto?
> 3) los condesadores que muestra el esquema son 4 de 4700microfaradio/ 50v y 4 pequeños que parecen los lentejitas los cuales no se de que valor son, que valor les debo colocar a esos cuatro ultimos?
> ...



Estaba viendo y parece que son capacitores ceramicos de .1 uF y lo de los vin pues supongo se refiere al puente de diodos esque en estos viene al menos los que yo eh visto:

negativo, alterna, alterna, positivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ASDRUBAL2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuesta voy a probar a ver.. Luego les paso las imagenes


----------



## maria riascos (Nov 24, 2010)

hola.. si alguien me pudiera ayudar lo agradeceria!... voy a diseñar la fuente de alimentacion dual variable 0 a +-30v 1a, pero antes de montarla el profesor me pide simularla en multisim 10.1, y verificar con un osciloscopio las etapas de la onda (la onda de entrada, la rectificada, filtrada, y la onda de salida).. simule la fuente, pero cuando le doy play para ver las graficas, la onda no me sale como deberia salir... no se que hacer, soy nueva en el uso del multisim 10.1, y tambien aqui en el foro... 

(adjunto dejo la simulacion, y las graficas q obtuve)


graficas (señal de entrada, señal rectificada, señal de salida) 
  
les agradesco su ayuda..


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Las señales no estan tan mal, las de la salida del rectificador se ven un tanto deformadas pero se debe más que nada por la base de tiempo, igualala con la de la primera imagen igual que para la salida, que te mueetra prácticamente una linea.

Esto último también esta bien por la simple razón de que no hay consumo, deberias probar para distintos valores de carga, por ejemplo 12V y 100mA pon una R de 120Ω y has la simulación y ve que sucede prueba para distinas corientes, calculando la R coomo R=Vout/Iout

A medida que aumenta la corriente podras ver que te aparece algo de rizado.
Si tienes la posibilidad de armarla y probarla y medir mediante oscilospopio veras que en vacio la salida te muestra casi un linea.

Pero pon la base de tiempo igual en todas las meedidas parq que sea más entendible y se pueda comparr mejor

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2010)

maria riascos dijo:


> hola.. si alguien me pudiera ayudar lo agradeceria!...


Revisa la conexión del puente rectificador.


----------



## madness19 (Nov 25, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=182&pictureid=1330&commentid=1491#picturecomment1491

Hola aqui te dejo el link de la fuente que estas realizando el amigo  KaedusElectroRaik lo agrego, espero te sirva, como dice fogonazo la configuración del puente rectificador tiene un error, esto es porque conectaste mal una de las entradas del transformador, en donde se encuentran los anodos de los diodos es donde sale el negativo que nos da el puente rectificador y en donde se encuentran los catodos es el positivo que da el puente rectificador, te pongo una imagen para que lo puedas apreciar mejor.



Aclaro que esta imagen la obtuve de este foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## striker (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola amigos aqui les traigo una fuente de poder ya terminada, elaborada en Proteus, por cierto muy buen software para hacer este tipo de cosas.

Bueno espero les sirva

P.D cualquier duda que tengan sobre este circuito pueden preguntar

Que la pasen bien!


----------



## tatajara (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola striker
Porque no lo pasas a pdf para que aquellos usuarios que no tengan ese programa (me incluyo) lo puedan ver
Parece ser bueno, pero podrias poner algunos datos mas
Saludos


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola.
Pues mira, el transformador que necesito si mi red electrica es de 220V cual seria?
KBL 4Amp es un circuito ya hecho o se hace con diodos rectificadores?
Los condensadores de .1 quiere decir 0.1uF?
Y los otros dos condensadores de desacoplo a la entrada de que valor?
Y por ultimo, si quiero que de a la salida 2A, tengo que modificar el transformador y los LM, no?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2011)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola.
> Pues mira, el transformador que necesito si mi red electrica es de 220V cual seria?


Necesitas un transformador con primario apto para 220Vca y secundario 24-0-24Vca 2A


> KBL 4Amp es un circuito ya hecho o se hace con diodos rectificadores?


Es un puente rectificador con distribución "En linea" similar a este







> Los condensadores de .1 quiere decir 0.1uF?


Sip


> Y los otros dos condensadores de desacoplo a la entrada de que valor?
> Y por ultimo, si quiero que de a la salida 2A, tengo que modificar el transformador y los LM, no?


Tienes 4 electrolíticos de 4700µF 50V (Podrías colocar solo 2) y 4 capacitores de poliester de 0.1µF 100V.


> Saludos y gracias


De nada


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola.
Gracias por la respuesta.
Tengo alguna que otra duda, espero no molestarte.
En el esquema del PCB aparecen 4 condensadores de 4700uF, creo que estan en paralelo para aumentar la capacidad, si es asi, puedo cambiarlos por dos condensadores con mayor capacidad o capacidad equivalente, no?
Las resistencias de los leds son de 1/4w? al igual que las dos que lleva el LM y el potenciometro?
Si quiero aumentar la corriente debo cambiar el transformadosr y los lm creo no?
Saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola.

El LM317 es de 1.5A
El LM350 es de 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola.
Gracias por responder elaficionado.
Pero a parte  de cambiar el LM317 al LM350 para que den mas corriente, hay que cambiar el transformador, cierto?
Y las resistencias todas son de 1/4W? 
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola.

1/4W ó 1/2W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola.
Tal y como veo el esquema, creo que no tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos (tampoco avisador), se le podria acoplar?
Y para aumentar la corriente de salida, debo cambiar los LM´s tal y como indica elaficionado y el transformador de entrada? tambien el puente rectificador? aunque este ultimo lo he comprado de 25A (25A de salida).
Un fusible de proteccion a la entrada del transformador es buena idea para proteger al circuito de las posibles inestabilidades de la red? si es asi de cuanto?
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

